# Cerco info



## dizzyjojo

Hi all,

I went for an interview recently with Cerco ITSS. They have offered me some training for free (I pay for my hotel & travel) in order to get me some work.

They have said they may be able to get me out working with the knowledge I have anyway.

As anyone would do I've delved into the wonderful world of google to find out some more info on this company. All I've found is negative, but also nothing since 2008. I did find a post on here dated Feb 2011 and was wondering is there was any more developments this year?

If anyone has anything info that could help me that would be great. 

Thank you


----------



## greenbrucelee

I have never used a training provider for 3 reasons

1. they are bloody expensive
2. they tend to over certify you for your experience level (which is bad)
3. they fill you full of false hope and promises.

From what people have told me about cerco they are just as bad as all the main TPs out there.


----------



## ganged

Hello guys. I was wondering if I could grab some advice.

I recently applied for a job based in Luton (north of Watford). I received an email back from Cerco saying that I was successful in my application and that would I wish to attend an interview in the Barbican (central London) on the 12th Jan. 

The job advertisement is below;

Trainee IT Engineer (20910982) - reed.co.uk

I dont know if I am being paranoid but this just doesn't seem to add up. Cerco as far as Im aware are a recruitment and training company (who do not seem to have the greatest of reputations) yet the advertisement seems to suggest I would be working for them..... The role was also advertised back in November and seemingly has had very few applications compared to any other similar role advertised on the website. 

Someone has tried to dupe me before so I am very wary. However I do not want to send an email to clarify a few things and screw up a potential valid job offer by acting untrustworthy.

Does this seem fishy or am I being paranoid.

Thanks for any advice.

(Ill make a new topic if needs be, this post just seemed to relate)


----------



## greenbrucelee

Stay away.

TPs at the moment are doing something which involves them advertising jobs which people apply for then they either say yes you have the job but you have to do this training first which will cost you xxxx. You pay the fee then they certify you with some certifications and make you do some tests. You will not pass the tests and therfore will not get the job or they will do the above and then lock you into some contract which isn't worth the paper its written on and you will be on crap money. Then when the contract ends so will your job.

Like I have said before there is no need for TPs you can train yourself I did as many other have.

The benefits of training yourself is that its cheaper and you will not overcertify yourself, you can take your time or go as fast as you want where as with a TP your locked into a timescale.


----------



## ganged

Thanks for the fast response.

Have a good Christmas


----------



## greenbrucelee

ganged said:


> Thanks for the fast response.
> 
> Have a good Christmas


you too.

if you are determined to go for a training provider, please read all the small print and do not sign anything until you have all of the facts.

common tricks of a training provider are:-

1 train with us and you will get a job they will say, at the end of the training they will then say you do not live in the correct geographical area.

2. do these certs with us A+,N+,MCSA,MCSE and CCNA for a couple of thousand pounds and you will be network engineer in a year. No you wont the first two certs are great for someone wanting to start in IT the last 3 are certifications designed for people who already work in IT and are to backup their experience level.

3. After a few weeks of distance learning you will get a letter, your training has now been cancelled as you have not attended any workshops BUT YOU STILL HAVE TO PAY US.

4. You can pay for training by installments since you have no job we can provide the funding for you with a career development loan. You take out the loan then your training provider has to cancell the course, you still have to pay for the course and the loan.

There are plenty more tricks they pull although I must admit their are TPs who wont rip you off but you will have to look far and wide to find one.


----------



## ganged

Once again cheers for the response.

Just to give you a little background. 

I completed a degree in Business Information Systems back in 2008 and have since worked in a Prison as the Education Administrator. I found it nearly impossible to get anything in the IT area when I left University as the recession had literally just hit. Im finding it just as hard now even after gaining skills that are truly unique and will be transferable to anything I do (Prisons are very unique)

I am really anti spending any money on these training courses as Ive already spent £20,000 on the degree. Its starting to look more and more like im going have to go this route though. Also within the last 6 months there seems to have been a massive increase in apprenticeships for people just leaving school. This really pisses me off because I keep getting turned away for being too old......Shudnt have bothered with the degree in retrospect .

Sorry this was more of a rant than anything constructive.

As mentioned cheers for the response though.


----------



## BosonMichael

ganged said:


> I am really anti spending any money on these training courses as Ive already spent £20,000 on the degree. Its starting to look more and more like im going have to go this route though.


Why? Training courses will no more get you a job than your degree did. I'd recommend that you pick up a few entry-level certifications (A+, Network+, MCP on Windows XP, MCTS on Windows Vista/Windows 7) through self study and be diligent on applying for any entry-level IT position you see. Better yet, get to know people who work in the IT field; they will often know when an position is being offered at their company or is about to open up. The advantage here is that competition for these jobs will not be as fierce as jobs that are advertised, as everyone and his brother will be applying for the advertised positions.



ganged said:


> Also within the last 6 months there seems to have been a massive increase in apprenticeships for people just leaving school. This really pisses me off because I keep getting turned away for being too old......Shudnt have bothered with the degree in retrospect .


I don't understand this at all. I know plenty of people who got started in IT in their 50s and 60s. How in the world are you "too old"?


----------



## ganged

Sorry, I was just letting out a few frustrations in the post.

I've been applying non-stop for entry level jobs (1st Line Support mostly) and have been told over and over again that I do not have the experience for the role.

The other types of jobs I could apply for are apprenticeships but these are all for 18-24 year olds (I am now 25).

I seem to be left without the experience to do even the most basic jobs in IT but am too old to do an apprenticeship which would be unpaid or next to nothing. 

I think im going to have to look at doing some sort of certification and continue to try my luck.


----------



## BosonMichael

ganged said:


> Sorry, I was just letting out a few frustrations in the post.
> 
> I've been applying non-stop for entry level jobs (1st Line Support mostly) and have been told over and over again that I do not have the experience for the role.


If you lack experience for the job, then the job is NOT an entry-level job. By definition, an entry-level job is a job in which you ENTER the career field. And if you're just entering the career field, by definition, you have no experience.

Keep applying for entry-level jobs. Try to ensure that the jobs you are applying for do NOT require experience. I'm not going to sugar coat it for you: it's not going to be easy. In a down economy with high unemployment, employers are going to have a lot of potential employees to choose from (some of whom WILL have experience). And there are a lot of career changers out there who are looking to switch to IT, which further depletes the pool of available entry-level IT jobs. Best you can do is to keep at it, make yourself as attractive to employers as possible (by getting some entry-level certifications, and to follow the advice I gave earlier in the thread (meeting people who are already in the industry).



ganged said:


> The other types of jobs I could apply for are apprenticeships but these are all for 18-24 year olds (I am now 25).


You don't need an apprenticeship to succeed. I didn't start my first "official" IT job until I was 28.

Chin up. A lack of confidence will absolutely show in an interview. You don't want that to happen.


----------



## greenbrucelee

It took me 8 years to get into IT and it was down to (mainly) BosonMichael and a few others to get me to realise that I too was applying for jobs that I was not experienced enough to be applying for.

I got my A+ about 3 years ago now and I was doing a bit of pc building and working for a chairty helping them out for free. All that counted as experience I now do techsupport and a bit of network support too.


----------

